# [SOLVED] Canon PS S5IS Viewfinder



## FoursIn (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a Canon Power Shot S5IS No# 5226156024. It takes great pictures and the LCD works fine (in focus), but the image in the viewfinder is blurred. The viewfinder is so blurred I can't read the displays. The camera focuses proberly and takes quality pictures... It's just the viewfinder that is blurred. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Canon PS S5IS Viewfinder*

Hi FoursIn
Welcome to TSF & The Photographer's Corner

It is an electronic view finder. There should be some sort of diopter adjustment to suit the user's eyes. ... look for a small wheel near by the eyepiece - look through it and turn the adjusting wheel until it becomes clear.

I dont know your particular camera but from the Canon website, it appears that there will/should be an adjustment.

Regards
Donald


----------



## FoursIn (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Canon PS S5IS Viewfinder*

Donald! You're the man! There's this little thumb wheel I never noticed before.

Honestly. Thank you.:wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Canon PS S5IS Viewfinder*

You are welcome :smile:

:wave:


----------

